# My workshop



## 1steven (25 Oct 2021)

I am repurposing and old barn so I can work on my land rover has taken sometime getting to this stage. But she is finally in just before it rained, still lots to do but happy with the progress so far


----------



## nickds1 (25 Oct 2021)

Excuse me asking, but was that outcome deliberate? It looks kind of... a bigger entrance than intended?


----------



## 1steven (25 Oct 2021)

nickds1 said:


> Excuse me asking, but was that outcome deliberate? It looks kind of... a bigger entrance than intended?


I wanted to save the gable but the stone was heavy and the outside ones were brittle, they were only kept together with mud. So I chose to take most of it down for safety really. Not a bad view on a good day.


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Oct 2021)

1steven said:


> I wanted to save the gable but the stone was heavy and the outside ones were brittle, they were only kept together with mud. So I chose to take most of it down for safety really. Not a bad view on a good day.
> 
> View attachment 120376


Technically they were held apart by the mud  lovely location for a workshop.


----------



## 1steven (25 Oct 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> Technically they were held apart by the mud  lovely location for a workshop.


South facing


----------



## baldkev (25 Oct 2021)

Nice and airy


----------



## MARK.B. (25 Oct 2021)

Still a bit to do but you are under cover so no excuses for not cracking on 
lovely location for a shop, should be no height issues ,could you fit a a 2nd floor office/storage at the other end?


----------



## 1steven (25 Oct 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> Still a bit to do but you are under cover so no excuses for not cracking on
> lovely location for a shop, should be no height issues ,could you fit a a 2nd floor office/storage at the other end?


Now you have got me thinking


----------



## 1steven (25 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> Nice and airy


Was when the wind got up to over 30mph


----------



## Trainee neophyte (26 Oct 2021)

That's a nice, practical farming solution if ever I saw one. Proper job.

There will be more room for tools sheep once you get rid of the landrover.


----------



## 1steven (26 Oct 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> That's a nice, practical farming solution if ever I saw one. Proper job.
> 
> There will be more room for tools sheep once you get rid of the landrover.


More tools fewer sheep, looking for an air compressor setup now.


----------



## 1steven (27 Oct 2021)

Couple of updated pictures hoping to fit a roller shutter should be available in a month or so.


----------



## 1steven (28 Oct 2021)

Some updated pictures temporary doors


----------



## Sachakins (28 Oct 2021)

1steven said:


> Some updated pictures temporary doors
> View attachment 120668


Few coats of primer and paint and will last a lifetime, save buying roller shutters


----------



## 1steven (29 Oct 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Few coats of primer and paint and will last a lifetime, save buying roller shutters


Tempted but we get high winds and I want to be able to open them


----------



## 1steven (29 Oct 2021)

This is the side door after 35mph wind gusts. Quick repair


----------



## MARK.B. (29 Oct 2021)

That will keep the worst of the elements out for now, keep an eye on that stonework though,hard to tell from the pictures but it does look like there are a few Widow Makershanging around.


----------



## 1steven (29 Oct 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> That will keep the worst of the elements out for now, keep an eye on that stonework though,hard to tell from the pictures but it does look like there are a few Widow Makershanging around.


Thankyou hope it will, will be working on the stone work soon as possible allowing for weather on Orkney  don’t think I will be using mud as a filler though.


----------



## MARK.B. (29 Oct 2021)

You look to have plenty of good stone to work with done sympathetically and with a nice set of doors it will look fantastic


----------

